# Type 1 Diabetes and Medicare/Coverage



## cbr2011 (Jun 2, 2017)

I have a child (citizen by descent) that will need access to diabetes care and management.
I sought some resources from JDRF Australia but the info they provided was limited.

I would like to get an idea of out of pocket costs we might be incurred for supplies and insulin.

At the present, we pay private health care coverage to obtain:
Continuous Glucose Monitor Sensors (360/mth)
Strips (100/mth)
Pen Tips (40/mth)
Insulin (100/mth approx.)
Ketone Strips (35/box - varies upon health)
Lancets (20/mth)
Other equipment... Variable

Thanks in advance for any information from personal experience.


----------



## ADN1226 (Apr 9, 2013)

If your child qualifies for medicare which they would be if they are a citizen then you should get signed up with NDSS (National diabetes services scheme) where you can obtain test strips at a discounted price. Check out their website, very informative. Insulin pens / catridges are the general price (atm is $38.80) for 5 boxes of 5 pens = 25 pens (usually lasts patients ~4-6 months depending on their use). I can't remember if ketone strips or lancets are covered, I don't think they are but you can buy them at discounted drug stores like chemistwarehouse.com (check their website for prices) 

Getting hooked up with a diabetes educator and your GP will give you all this info in greater detail but NDSS is a good starting point. 

Hope that helps


----------



## cbr2011 (Jun 2, 2017)

Thank you ADN1226
Trying to grasp what costs we will face living there vs. here


----------

